# nail salon ventilation



## codeworks

when appling the table 403.3 imc 2006, the 50 cfm intermittent, for a nail salon work station, is that to be run only when nails are being done at that station or is there a time limit/ ie min/max to the "intermittent time" that it's suppsed to run ?  also, how does one size or check the size of ducts to insure they are correct during a plan review ? thanks


----------



## codeworks

do i use equation 4-1 ?


----------



## cda

Favorite subject and it gets more complex with each edition

Has a few answers to your question not all

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?6955-Nail-salon-exhaust-capture-at-source


----------



## gbhammer

For some reason, in my area, salons never ever do nails or even know what I'm talking about when I ask if they are going to have a nail station. They all come here from the BIG CITY to open salons, and I've started to wonder if they think a nail station will cost them more money to open the doors.

Ya know we just got us the walmart, right.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

have a remodel on my desk right now gbhammer...it's almost as exciting as reading my PCI Design Handbook.  I like concrete more.


----------



## klarenbeek

codeworks said:
			
		

> when appling the table 403.3 imc 2006, the 50 cfm intermittent, for a nail salon work station, is that to be run only when nails are being done at that station or is there a time limit/ ie min/max to the "intermittent time" that it's suppsed to run ?  also, how does one size or check the size of ducts to insure they are correct during a plan review ? thanks


It could depend how the system is designed.  There are general exhaust requirements for the space based on square footage as well as the 50 cfm at each station.  Not sure what it is in 2006 imc, but in 2009 i'm pretty sure it is .75 cfm/ sq. ft.--don't have my code book handy.  If there is a separate exhaust system that completely takes care of general exhaust, each station would only have to be exhausted when in use.  Makeup air would have to be able to handle both loads.  What I usually see done is use the station exhaust as part of the general space exhaust.  In that case, station exhaust would have to run during occupied hours, not just when that station is used.

For instance, say you have a 1000 sq. ft. space with 10 nail stations. Occupancy exhaust for the space would be 750 cfm (if my .75 guess is correct).  station exhaust would be 500 cfm.  If exhaust at all stations runs continuous during occupied hours, only 250 cfm additional exhaust would be required.  This allows both the total exhaust system and the makeup air requirements to be lower.

As far as duct size, you would need to know the design duct static of the system and then use a duct calculator to check cfm vs. dut size.  In a typical system, a 4" would have no problem handling 50 cfm. If one run handles 2 stations (I see this sometimes, with a pickup going to a station on either side of it) a 6" round  should handle 100 cfm.

Hope this helps


----------



## klarenbeek

I would also require an airflow balance report upon completion of the job to make sure the system is doing what it is supposed to.  If there are no balance dampers in the system, it might actually be pulling 70cfm from station closest to the fan but only 30 from the farthest station unless the duct system is perfectly designed and sized (tough and sometimes impractical to do in reality).


----------



## klarenbeek

Sorry just looked in my old 06 book this morning and I guess I forgot how drastic the change was from 06 to 09.  I would say the intermittent would mean while the staiton is being used.


----------



## David Henderson

Excuse my ignorance but I thought ventilation was required only when the salon eas going to use acrylic's.


----------



## klarenbeek

David Henderson said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance but I thought ventilation was required only when the salon eas going to use acrylic's.


Unless you've amended something different locally, under the IMC there is no exception. Exhaust required for all nail salons. I would gues because it's too easy to simply switch products being used. Also, its not just the polish, but the cleaners that are an issue.


----------



## hlfireinspector

Capture at source after much teeth gashing!!!!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1302
View attachment 1303


View attachment 562


View attachment 563


View attachment 562


View attachment 563


/monthly_2012_04/P4200026.JPG.1f3bff850a585cb25289c562ff0afd64.JPG

/monthly_2012_04/P4200028.JPG.b4f8e6531eedaafafb558921059b6624.JPG


----------



## north star

*+ + +*

Nice setup " hlfireinspector "!

*+ + +*


----------



## klarenbeek

Teeth gashing might be done, but gashes on hands could start soon if emloyees or customers aren't careful!!

Unfortunately theres nothing in the imc requiring the raw metal edges to be covered


----------



## Aerovex

Exclusive! {redacted} Systems Provides Required Exterior Ventilation

{redacted} meets building standards that require exterior ventilation - another industry first!


----------



## jdfruit

Post #14 is advertising

Thanks JD!


----------



## SalonVentExpert

Interpretation of the Intention of IMC, Dec. 2012 Requirement for Nail Salon stations to Capture Air Contaminants at their Source and Terminate them to the Outdoor Air.

Nail Salon Ventilation Regulation Changes:

2012 International Mechanical Building Code (IMC) Table 403.3 (h)

(h) For nail salons, each nail station shall be provided with a source capture system capable of exhausting not less than 50 cfm per station.

Source Capture Change Significance:

Footnote "h" to Table 403.3 has been modified to require nail salons to have a source capture system at each nail station. Based on the definition of "Source Capture System", the exhaust from a station in a nail salon is required to capture the air contaminants at their source and terminate them to the outdoor air.

The interpretation of the code is very problematic and there is no test that can establish that 100% exhaust to the outside is superior to having a very efficient filtration system which recycles the air indoor, with the provision for substantial make up air to the facility.

Consider the following two scenarios:

Scenario "A", assume that you exhaust the required 50 CFM of air directly to the outside.  Which means that without treatment, this air may cause issues with the neighboring businesses.  You will then need to bring 50 CFM of outdoor air back in the salon to replace this air.  No guarantee about the quality of that air.

Scenario "B", assume you use a source capture system like Healthy Air which withdraws more than 50 CFM from the breathing zone, filter it and then return the air back into the salon.  In the meantime, you can still bring additional outdoor air into the salon through the central ventilation system, while allowing to exhaust similar amount of air from the salon, again through the central ventilation system.

From an engineering point,  scenario "B" is as good or better than scenario "A".  The advantage of this scenario is you do not have to run ducting all over the place ( considering that without filtration nail dust will build up in the ducting and the exhaust fan and over a year this build up could cause a fire hazard.  Also, you are not subjecting the adjacent neighbors to high level of contaminate by exhausting untreated air ).


----------



## SalonVentExpert

As stated in the N.I.O.S.H. Centers For Disease Controls (CDC) Workplace Safety & Health Topics document; NAIL TECHNICIANS' HEALTH AND WORKPLACE EXPOSURE CONTROL:

" Downdraft vented nail tables and portable source capture systems that place local exhaust ventilation close to the work area provide the means to vent (remove) potential dust or chemicals away from the breathing zone.

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/manicure/

The Nail Manufacturers Council (NMC) On Safety Guidelines for Controlling and Minimizing Inhalation Exposure to Nail Products:


----------



## mjesse

Welcome Spammer.

If you'd like to be a legitimate advertiser, please feel free to pony up some cash to support the forum.

Until then, no links for you.


----------



## cda

Welcome salon

We always need help in special areas


----------



## fatboy

I actually approved your joining the forum, I agree with cda, if you are bringing knowledge and advice to this forum, awesome. If you are looking at an avenue to peddle your trade, I will pull your plug myself.

Otherwise, Welcome!


----------



## Rick18071

SalonVentExpert said:
			
		

> As stated in the N.I.O.S.H. Centers For Disease Controls (CDC) Workplace Safety & Health Topics document; NAIL TECHNICIANS' HEALTH AND WORKPLACE EXPOSURE CONTROL:" Downdraft vented nail tables and portable source capture systems that place local exhaust ventilation close to the work area provide the means to vent (remove) potential dust or chemicals away from the breathing zone.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/manicure/
> 
> The Nail Manufacturers Council (NMC) On Safety Guidelines for Controlling and Minimizing Inhalation Exposure to Nail Products:


This is interesting. The last nail salon I did had the intakes in the suspended ceiling above the tables. This will send the fumes up pass their faces. But the code doesn't say where the intakes are to be.


----------



## SalonVentExpert

According to IMC 2015 the code now states that the capture point has to be within 12" of the "point of chemical application" for both pedicure and manicure stations.  This way, the vapors and dust are captured before they enter the persons breathing zone.

Unfortunately the 2009 and 2012 IMC that most states are under do not have that provision stated so it gets confusing on where the inlets should be.  You are correct in saying that if the intakes are in the ceiling above each station, all those pollutants are passing right past their faces.  Not and ideal situation from a health standpoint.


----------



## SalonVentExpert

Here to help where I can.


----------



## ADAguy

Love this site, "Good Stuff". Consider how often these salons provide/don't provide access to work stations?

Spouse insisted I get a Pedicure! Upon entering  I noticed the odors emanating from the stations, some operators used masks and some didn't.

Big money business but many owners lack ethics with regards to their workers who are often paid as independent contractors.


----------



## Bill Smith

I'm an architect in MA.  

I have a client who hates the look and noise of the shop vac type source capture units.  In MA, you can't recirculate air...has to exhaust outdoors.  This causes a problem with replacing 50CFM per the 20 stations in this salon.  We are having to upsize the HVAC units with economizers.  Huge money..more infrastructure to support the massive roof unit.

Looking at a simple system called SalonSafe as option.  Spoke to the City Health Dept who has approved it for various salons in the area.  Any opinions on it?  website is www.salonsafe.net

Thank you.


----------

